
FBI wants access to Internet browser history without a warrant - beyti
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/fbi-wants-access-to-internet-browser-history-without-a-warrant-in-terrorism-and-spy-cases/2016/06/06/2d257328-2c0d-11e6-9de3-6e6e7a14000c_story.html?postshare=6161465253213235&tid=ss_tw
======
pvg
Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11854848](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11854848)

------
chillacy
> The FBI’s Office of General Counsel, however, has argued that electronic
> communication transactional records are the functional equivalent of
> telephone billing records. To eliminate any uncertainty, the FBI wants the
> law to explicitly cover such data

As we spend more of our lives online, the old-world laws are going to be
increasingly invasive. Especially with companies who are eager to store every
tidbit of information into cold storage forever.

------
jean_claude
It isn't clear from the article whether 'browser history' is being sought or
only IP addresses (not that I think that's okay). The only link in the article
working for me was to the dishonorable Sen. Cornyn's amendment which would
allow warrantless collection of IP addresses in addition to other so-called
metadata.

~~~
pvg
It's clear from both the amendment and the linked letter from companies
opposing it that it doesn't actually mean 'browser history'.

